# Go for the Gold! - 14 Lbs. - Video



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

I recently noticed some comments about finding morels under dead elm trees on your 2014 Message Board. I'm posting my YouTube video as an informative guide focusing on dead elms and the morels they sometimes produce. It shows the slipping, ruptured bark and the treetop structure that can be seen from a distance. The original title was, "Confessions of a Tree Hunter - Part One." I hope this helps put more shrooms on your plates.[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi-HudYbHXY[/video]


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks "شكرًا" Shroomcrafter,
Great posting to start the season....


----------



## okshroomer (Apr 2, 2014)

Great video! Very encouraging!! Thank you!


----------



## kymorelgal (Apr 9, 2014)

Shroomcrafter, I just watched your video and it gave me cold chills! I'm so excited to get started this year. Wish I had more elm trees around here. I find myself focusing more on the tulip poplars.


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

jamil and OKshroomer, Thanks for the kind comments and good luck this year!

KyMorelGal, Thanks to you also. I've heard many do well under the poplars. Keep your eyes peeled for dead elms also. I know the Dutch Elm disease has wiped out most of them in KY and IN, and you have to get up into Michigan, Wisconsin and Minnesota where they're more plentiful. If you know any timber loggers, you might check with them. Unless they're shroomers. LOL. Good luck and God Bless You.


----------

